# Hilfe... Spammer!!!



## ZolthanRodiak (27. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ihr habt doch bestimmt schonmal davon gehört, das es Spammer gibt, die einen fremden Mailserver benutzen, um ihre Spam zu verschicken. Ich kenne jetzt einen, der dazu missbraucht wird. Hat zur Folge, dass mehrere hundert mails mit falschem Empfänger zurückkommen (obwohl man eigentlich nichts abgeschickt hat) und in der From Zeile des Empfängers der Name des "Missbrauchten" steht.

Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, an wen man mich wenden kann oder was man dagegen unternehmen kann?

Bitte, es ist extrem wichtig.

Danke, Gruß Sebastian

______
Komm mal vorbei bei Fuldigors Höhle .


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Juni 2003)

Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten:
- Im irgend einem CGI-BIN liegt eine sendmail.pl
 (alt bekannter Exploit - Bei mir leitet jeder Aufruf weiter auf Disney.com *g*)
- Der SMTP-Server ist beschissen konfiguriert (Fordert er eine Authentifizierung vor dem Verschicken?) oder alt (exploits)
 (höchstwarscheinlich ist es "sendmail")
(Ich persönlich mag QMail als SMTP-Server: http://www.qmail.org/).
- Der Server ist vielleicht sogar komplett übernommen worden

Der "Admin" dieses Servers sollte eigentlich selbst wissen wie man das regelt. Wenn nicht -> sollte er keinen Server haben 

Greetz,
Neuro


----------



## ZolthanRodiak (30. Juni 2003)

OK, falsch formuliert!

Er hat daoch ein klein wenig anderes Problem:



> Danke, aber leider nicht sehr hilfreich. Der Antwortende geht davon aus, dass mein Mailserver (den ich ja nicht habe) mißbraucht wird. Es wird aber nur meine Adresse mißbraucht und ein anderer Mailserver. Den Mailserver würde ich gerne sperren, aber da die Mails schon raus sind ist das nicht sehr hilfreich...



Kannst du mir da auch helfen??


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Juni 2003)

Danke, aber leider nicht sehr hilfreich. Der Antwortende geht davon aus, dass mein Mailserver (den ich ja nicht habe) mißbraucht wird. Es wird aber nur meine Adresse mißbraucht und ein anderer Mailserver. Den Mailserver würde ich gerne sperren, aber da die Mails schon raus sind ist das nicht sehr hilfreich...

Also, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe gibt der Spammer vor der Server von Deinem Kumpel zu sein??? Spoofing ...

Zeig mir mal einen Header von so einer E-Mail, da kann man mehr draus lesen.

Das einzige was man tun kann, wäre den Betreiber des Servers herauszufinden und anzumailen. In Deutschland kann man rechtlich vorgehen, in Hastenichwassweisichwo-Tatschikistan bringt das nicht viel.

Ansonsten wäre ein Filter, der diese fremden E-Mails nicht annimmt eine große Hilfe!


----------



## ZolthanRodiak (1. Juli 2003)

Ich leite euch am besten mal zusammen, damit ihr euch direkt unterhalten könnt!

Dafür brauch ich aber deine E-Mail-Adresse. Wäre es möglich, die zu bekommen, oder muss ich weiter vermitteln oder muss er sich hier anmelden?


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Juli 2003)

Wie es scheint hat er schon Kontakt über mein mail-formular aufgenommen 

Und: Nein, ich bin nicht paranoid


----------

